# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  اضحك .. مع قصص الأعراب

## شيرين عابدين

*** وقف أعرابي معوج الفم أمام أحد الولاة فألقى عليه* 


*قصيدة في الثناء عليه التماساً لمكافأة, ولكن الوالي لم يعطه شيئاً وسأله :*
*ما بال فمك معوجاً, فرد الشاعر :*
*لعله عقوبة من الله لكثرة الثناء بالباطل على بعض الناس .*
**
*** كان أحد الأمراء يصلي خلف إمام يطيل في القراءة, فنهره الأمير أمام الناس, وقال له :*
*لا تقرأ في الركعة الواحدة إلا بآية واحدة .*
*فصلى بهم المغرب, وبعد أن قرأ الفاتحة قرأ قوله تعالى* 
*( وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيلا ),* 
*وبعد أن قرأ الفاتحة في الركعة الثانية قرأ قوله تعالى* 
*( ربنا ءاتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعناً كبيرا )*
*, فقال*
*له الأمير يا هذا :*
*طول ما شئت واقرأ ما شئت, غير هاتين الآيتين .*
**
*** جاء رجل إلى الشعبي – وكان ذو دعابة – وقال :*
*إني تزوجت امرأة ووجدتها عرجاء, فهل لي أن أردها ؟*
*فقال إن كنت تريد أن تسابق بها فردها !*
*وسأله رجل: إذا أردت أن أستحمّ في نهر فهل أجعل وجهي تجاه القبلة أم عكسها؟* 
*قال: بل باتجاه ثيابك حتى لا تسرق !*
*ــ وسأله حاج: هل لي أن أحك جلدي وأنا محرم ؟* 
*قال الشعبي: لا حرج.*
*فقال إلى متى أستطيع حك جلدي ؟* 
*فقال الشعبي: حتى يبدو العظم .*
**
*** سمع أحد المغفلين شيخاً يقرأ قوله تعالى ( يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه ) فقال :* 
*اللهم اجعلنا ممن يتجرعه ويسيغه .*
*ــ ونظر مغفل آخر إلى مرآة فأعجبه شكله فقال :*
*اللهم بيض وجوهنا يوم تبيض وجوه, وسودها يوم تسود وجوه .* 
**
*** كان الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي* 
*يستحم بالخليج العربي فأشرف على الغرق فأنقذه أحد المسلمين و عندما حمله إلى البر*
*قال له الحجاج : أطلب ما تشاء فطلبك مجاب* 
*فقال الرجل : ومن أنت حتى تجيب لي أي طلب ؟* 
*قال: أنا الحجاج الثقفى*
*قال له : طلبي الوحيد أنني سألتك بالله أن لا تخبر أحداً أنني أنقذتك .*
**
*** دخل عمران بن حطان يوماً على امرأته , و كان عمران قبيح الشكل* 
*ذميماً قصيراً و كانت امرأته حسناء فلما نظر إليها*
*ازدادت في عينه جمالاً و حسناً* 
*فلم يتمالك أن يديم النظر إليها*
*فقالت : ما شأنك ؟* 
*قال : الحمد لله لقد أصبحت والله جميلة* 
*فقالت : أبشر فإني و إياك في الجنة !!!* 
*قال : و من أين علمت ذلك ؟؟* 
*قالت : لأنك أُعطيت مثلي فشكرت ,*
*و أنا أُبتليت بمثلك فصبرت ..*
*و الصابر و الشاكر في الجنة.* 
**
*** كان رجل في دار بأجرة و كان خشب السقف قديماً بالياً* 
*فكان يتفرقع كثيراً* 
*فلما جاء صاحب الدار يطالبه الأجرة* 
*قال له : أصلح هذا السقف فإنه يتفرقع* 
*قال: لا تخاف و لا بأس عليك فإنه يسبح الله* 
*فقال له : أخشى أن تدركه الخشية فيسجد.* 
**
*** قيل لحكيم : أي الأشياء خير للمرء؟* 
*قال : عقل يعيش به* 
*قيل : فإن لم يكن* 
*قال : فإخوان يسترون عليه* 
*قيل : فإن لم يكن* 
*قال : فمال يتحبب به إلى الناس* 
*قيل : فإن لم يكن* 
*قال : فأدب يتحلى به* 
*قيل : فإن لم يكن* 
*قال : فصمت يسلم به* 
*قيل : فإن لم يكن* 
*قال : فموت يريح منه العباد والبلاد.* 
**
*** سأل مسكين أعرابيا أن يعطيه حاجة*
*فقال : ليس عندي ما أعطيه للغير فالذي عندي أنا أحق الناس به* 
*فقال السائل : أين الذين يؤثرون على أنفسهم؟* 
*فقال الأعرابي : ذهبوا مع الذين لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً.* 
**
*** دخل أحد النحويين السوق ليشتري حمارا* 
*فقال للبائع :* 
*أريد حماراً لا بالصغير المحتقر ولا بالكبير المشتهر ،إن أقللت علفه صبر ،*
*وإن أكثرت علفه شكر* 
*، لا يدخل تحت البواري ولا يزاحم بي السواري ، إذا خلا في الطريق تدفق* 
*، وإذا أكثر الزحام ترفق.* 
*فقال له البائع : دعني إذا مسخ الله القاضي حماراً بعته لك*



منقول

----------


## أم هانئ

أحسنت النقل بورك فيك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بارك الله فيك أختي
قد ذكرني موضوعك بذلك اليوم الذي اشتريت فيه كتاب أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين لابن الجوزي
أذكر اني اشتريته لما كنت ادرس في قسم السنة الثانية جامعي
ركبت في حافلة النقل الجامعي وفتحت الكتاب
ووالله مالبثت الطالبات أن التففن حولي حائرات في أمري
تدرين لماذا؟
لأن دموعي كانت تسيل من فرط الضحك... (ابتسامه)

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

بارك الله فيك و أحسن إليك 
أضحك الله سنك، فمثل هذه الطرائف مجلبة للسرور

----------


## شيرين عابدين

زادكم الله سرورا وبهجة وأدام علوكم !




> قد ذكرني موضوعك بذلك اليوم الذي اشتريت فيه كتاب أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين لابن الجوزي


جميل !
 ربما آن وقت قراءته !

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أحسن الله إليك ، لقد تسللت البسمة إلي !!!
شكرا لك .

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أمة الوهاب  أعجبتني عبارتك  (لقد تسللت البسمة إلي)
ولا عجب في  جودة عباراتك وأنت أستاذة اللغة العربية
وفقك الله.

----------


## لجين الندى

أضحك الله سنك

أكثر ما أضحكني قصة الحجاج ..

----------


## فدوه

> أضحك الله سنك
> 
> أكثر ما أضحكني قصة الحجاج ..


وأنا مثلكِ

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيك على هذا النقل الطيب ،، 

يُذكر أن أعرابيا ذهب يعود مريضا، فلما انتهى خرج و قال لأهل المريض: إياكم أن تفعلوا معي كما فعلتم بمن سبقه، مات و لم تخبروني!

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

ويذكر أن أحد المغفلين عاد مريضا، فلما هم بالخروج التفت إلى أهله قائلا:
إذا رأيتم المريض على هذه الحال ، فاغسلوا أيديكم منه.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيك على هذا النقل الطيب ،، 
> 
> يُذكر أن أعرابيا ذهب يعود مريضا، فلما انتهى خرج و قال لأهل المريض: إياكم أن تفعلوا معي كما فعلتم بمن سبقه، مات و لم تخبروني!


 أضحك الله سنك ( هادي قالتلهم رقدو نغطيكم !!! )
لكن صدقني أخي حدثت مثل هذه الأمور ، بحيث لم تكن العبارة المناسبة في المكان المناسب ، سبحان الله  !!!

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

> أضحك الله سنك ( هادي قالتلهم رقدو نغطيكم !!! )
> لكن صدقني أخي حدثت مثل هذه الأمور ، بحيث لم تكن العبارة المناسبة في المكان المناسب ، سبحان الله  !!!


مليحة هذه الإضافة قالتلهم رقدو نغطيكم  :Smile: 

هناك قصة طريفة أخرى عن الحجاج ـ أذكرها بالمعنى ـ 

يقال أن الحجاج كان يخرج متلثما ليتحرى أمور الرعية على طريقته.

فالتقى برجل و سأله: ما قولك في الحجاج بن يوسف؟

فأجابه الرجل: شر ـ و تابع بشديد القول ـ 

ثم سأله الحجاج: و ما قولك في عبد الملك بن مروان (الخليفة)؟

فأجابه الرجل: هو شر منه، فهو من ولاه علينا!

فقال الحجاج: أتعرف من أنا؟

فأجابه الرجل: لا، من أنت؟

فأماط الحجاج اللثام عن وجه و قال: أن الحجاج بن يوسف!

فأجابه الرجل: و هل تعرف من أنا؟

فقال الحجاج: لا، و من أنت؟!

فأجابه الرجل: أنا مجنون بني عدن، أجن كل يوم في مثل هذا الوقت!!! 

فضحك الحجاج و تركه.

----------

